
Hackers Leak Netflix’s Orange Is the New Black, Season 5 - chris_overseas
https://torrentfreak.com/hackers-leak-netflixs-orange-is-the-new-black-season-5-premiere-170429/
======
jrnichols
Netflix probably hasn't responded because they know that overall, they're not
going to suddenly lose a ton of subscribers just because a show ended up on
TPB. Netflix is doing just fine.

And a quick glance at the comments on TF shows that even their community is
really not pleased with the group's extortion lime demands either.

~~~
snomad
Actually they estimated a larger than normal subscriber growth for this
summer, based in part on this season.

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/apr/29/hacker-
holds-n...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/apr/29/hacker-holds-
netflix-to-ransom-over-new-season-of-orange-is-the-new-black)

> Netflix is counting on Orange Is The New Black to help it add 3.2 million
> subscribers from April through June. That’s substantially higher than the
> company’s average gain of 1.8 million subscribers in the same period over
> the past five years.

> Whenever Netflix’s quarterly subscriber gains fall shy of management’s
> projections, the company’s stock usually plunges.

~~~
jrnichols
Not sure if it's just Orange. Netflix has released other original shows that
people have been raving about. Stranger Things, this new 13 Reasons Why,
Sense8, etc....

I'm just not sure that Orange is the new black is the one thing driving
subscriber growth. I think it's the whole package.

Could be my social circle too. I don't know anyone that's a huge fan of the
show, but they do love the others.

------
chris_overseas
They've followed up by releasing episodes 2-10 too:
[https://pastebin.com/ZUYWMKh8](https://pastebin.com/ZUYWMKh8)

I'm glad Netflix haven't paid the ransom despite it likely costing them more
not to.

